

Does it make sense to replace all disks with SSDs? - neilc
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/10/14/ReplacingALLDiskWithSSD.aspx

======
mckilljoy
Those Fusion IO cards are wicked fast, so long as you don't mind paying like
$8K for 160 GB.

------
favouriteduck
No.

~~~
Devilboy
Ask again in 5 years.

